# Galata Vals (Ottomon Piano Teacher Emin Bey, 100 year old composition)



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

__
https://soundcloud.com/cihanbarut%2Fgalata-valse

Originally composed by the first note publisher, music theory and piano teacher Hadji Emin Bey at the era of Ottoman Empire. (Galata is located at Istanbul, Turkey)
I rearranged some measures and published a short version.


----------



## cihanbarut (Nov 24, 2012)

Cover of the composition


----------

